# Smelt Fish!



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Everyone, I recently bought some smelt fish from Kroger that was $5 for 16oz... It is pre-packaged smaller frozen smelt fish... My P's seem to love it but it seems expensive to me... Is that high? Where can I buy larger smelt fish from for cheap? Any help would be great!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

naw smelts arnt right costly ..how many reds ya got ??? you must get like 20 to a pack and it would take 2 days to eat one smelt... so thats your fish feed for over a month for $5


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Its seems to be right...I bought my bag of smelt at a local asian supermarket for $3.50. Great Stuff!


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

It was only a 16oz bag... 1lb... I have 6 - 4.5 Inch RBP's and they will clean 2 or 3 up in one feeding... I feed them twice a day... So its not gonna last long.. Also I have seen some people feeding smelt which looks like big pieces... These are only about 2 inch long smelt fish???


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

MB BOYS said:


> It was only a 16oz bag... 1lb... I have 6 - 4.5 Inch RBP's and they will clean 2 or 3 up in one feeding... I feed them twice a day... So its not gonna last long.. Also I have seen some people feeding smelt which looks like big pieces... These are only about 2 inch long smelt fish???


Thats about right!! I do the same thing...My bag of smelt is 1 lbs. and the smelt itselft is about 2-4'' big....Feed mine about 4 ea but once a day. That is not expensive! People feed their piranhas with tiger shrimps, prawns, krills, which is way more expensive than smelts.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, well i was just wanting to make sure i was not missing out on something... THanks


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats around what i paid. Their about 3" in size. My comps favorite food.


----------

